# avoir des papillons dans le ventre/l'estomac



## itka

Dans un autre fil, je lis une fois de plus cette expression que je n'ai jamais entendue ailleurs que sur le net où elle me semble une (mauvaise ?) traduction de l'anglais ? 
Je la trouve particulièrement laide... Ces jolis papillons...dans un_ ventre._..
Existe-t-elle en français ? Avez-vous quelques références littéraires à m'indiquer ? Merci.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut itka,

Idem pour moi, j'ai toujours pensé que c'était un calque.
Regarde un peu les résultats sur Glou² livres...  (et le 1er d'entre eux )


----------



## Twenty20

Moi j'ai plutôt entendu parler de "papillons dans l'estomac", c'est déjà plus sympathique que "dans le ventre".  

Mais je ne pense pas que cela se dise en français, personnellement je ne l'ai jamais entendue, on dirait plutôt "je suis stressé, ou angoissé"


----------



## itka

Ah bon ! C'est bien une expression calquée sur l'anglais ! On finit par ne plus savoir...


> Moi j'ai plutôt entendu parler de "papillons dans l'estomac", c'est déjà plus sympathique que "dans le ventre".


 Euh... oui... Pauvres papillons anglais !


----------



## Maître Capello

Ah, eh bien quant à moi, je ne l'avais encore jamais entendue ni lue avant de lire ce fil…


----------



## itka

J'aurais dû le préciser : ça vient de là... mais je l'ai lue plusieurs fois ailleurs, d'ailleurs dans les liens que Karine a donné, on en trouve des exemples.


----------



## Dunes

En anglais, je ne sais pas, mais c'est sûr que l'expression existe en castillan [...]
En castillan, ce sont bien des papillons dans l'estomac aussi, plutôt que dans le ventre, mais d'après ce que j'avais compris, il ne s'agissait pas tant d'angoisse ou de stress, que de "gargouillis" au niveau de l'estomac ?


----------



## Nicomon

Salut,

Je n'étonnerai personne en disant que l'expression est très usitée au Québec. Il est bien connu qu'on est les champions du calque.  

J'en ai reconnu plusieurs autres, bien courantes, dans l'extrait du livre (d'ailleurs publié ici) dont Karine donne l'extrait. 
Par ex.« accrocher ses patins » - que je dis moi-même, en m'amusant parfois à changer les patins pour un autre objet.

Ces expressions sont devenues si usuelles, qu'on ne se rend souvent même plus compte de l'origine anglaise.

Perso, je trouve quand même celle-là plus imagée que « avoir le trac / être stressé ».  Elle exprime bien ce « flottement dans l'estomac » qui donne l'impression d'avoir avalé des papillons. J'imagine en fait de vulgaires papillons de nuit, petits, brunâtres et plutôt laids. 

Edit : je précise que l'expression se dit aussi (enfin moi, il m'arrive de la dire) dans le sens de
« problèmes de digestion ».


----------



## itka

Il semble que cette expression connaisse un certain "flottement" quant à sa traduction en français. Les gens n'ont pas l'air tous d'accord...
Nico, tu parles de trac et de stress mais d'autres y mettent un peu n'importe quoi : _chaviré, troublé, excité, nerveux._.. et, personnellement, je n'aurais pas le trac avant de retrouver mon fiancé... Enfin, je suppose que ça dépend du fiancé et de l'état de nos relations...
Pas très claire quand même, cette histoire de papillons !


----------



## Nicomon

Salut itka,

Je n'aurais pas non plus le trac avant de retrouver mon fiancé. J'ai oublié de préciser que contrairement à ce que j'ai lu sur le forum, entre autres sur ce fil je n'utilise pas l'expression dans un sens positif.  

Pour moi ce n'est pas du tout « être en amour ». J'associe l'expression à un *malaise*. Si j'ai des papillons, je ne me sens pas bien. Un peu comme Dunes l'a expliqué plus haut.  Ce « gargouillis » dans le ventre qui est (parfois) causé par le stress ou le trac avant un examen. Ou si on a trop mangé.


----------



## paulvial

Moi j'ai des gargouillis dans le ventre quand j'ai faim , ou quand un apéro se fait désirer ...et là je ne pense pas non plus aux papillons , mais plutôt aux olives et au pastis ...


----------



## Nicomon

Bon d'accord, « gargouillis » n'était peut-être pas le meilleur choix de terme. Imagine la sensation que tu aurais si tu avalais des papillons... qui se mettaient à battre des ailes dans ton estomac. Je ne trouve pas le bon mot pour remplacer « gargouillis ».


----------



## paulvial

En ce qui me concerne, j'ai quelques fois des serrements , des douleurs , des contractions ,  des crampes , des boules ...que je peux associer à de l'anxiété ...mais les expressions équivalentes à vos papillons m'échappent . 
quant aux  gargouillis,  c'est plutôt quand mon estomac tourne dans le vide, et alors là, je ne peux plus me concentrer ..... 
j'ai l'estomac dans les talons ....je creuse la dalle , alors,  il faut faire la popote ...


----------



## 314ns

J'ai toujours entendu et utilisé cette expression dans le sens "je suis nerveuse à l'idée de rencontrer un garçon qui me plait". C'est une bonne nervosité, un peu de stress et un peu d'impatience mélangés qui fait que la sensation n'est pas désagréable, comme la chatouille provoquée par des ailes de papillon au creux de mon estomac.


----------



## Nicomon

Disons que c'est à mi-chemin entre le « chatouillement » et la « nausée ».  Ces papillons qui battent fort de l'aile me chatouillent et me donnent mal au cœur à la fois.  

Voilà, je n'ai pas mieux pour l'instant. Certains y voient une sensation agréable.  Moi, pas.   

L'expression anglaise de laquelle celle-ci est calquée signifie bel et bien « avoir le trac ». Et je ne trouve pas la sensation particulièrement plaisante.  

Je crois qu'elle a récemment pris un tout autre sens en France... ou chez les plus jeunes que moi.


----------



## jacquesvd

Je ne connais pas cette expression en Anglais, mais je la connais bien dans ma langue maternelle [...] et la signification en est le sentiment qu'on a quand on vient de tomber amoureux et semble vivre sur les nuages. J'ai l'impression qu'en Anglais la signification est bien différente.  ([...] dans ma langue c'est bien le ventre dont il est question)

Enfin, même si c'est assez inconnu en France, quelle signification y lisez-vous?


----------



## Chris' Spokesperson

En anglais cela veut dire qu'on est surexcité, mais vraiment _trop_ surexcité, la cause n'y est pour rien dans la phrase.  Et dans l'expression il s'agit absolument de la sensation de battiments légers mais simultanément innomerable dans l'estomac. [...]


----------



## Xence

jacquesvd said:


> je la connais bien dans ma langue maternelle [...] et la signification en est le sentiment qu'on a quand on vient de tomber amoureux et semble vivre sur les nuages.


La première fois que j'ai entendu cette expression, c'était de la bouche d'une Française de l'âge de Nicomon, dans un contexte assez intime. Or il se trouve que cette Française a vécu très longtemps aux Pays-Bas.
Ceci explique cela...


----------



## Reliure

Hé,hé, y'en a qui s'amusent bien on dirait!
Bon alors ces papillons qui, semble-t-il, voyagent plus ou moins haut dans le ventre : on peut peut-être en conclure qu'ils correspondent aux frissons dont les manifestations correspondent à autant de ressentis, non ?
Frissons qui ne restent eux pas toujours en surface...
"J'en ai des frissons _dans le ventre_..."


----------



## Frapap

jacquesvd said:


> Je ne connais pas cette expression en Anglais, mais je la connais bien dans ma langue maternelle [...] et la signification en est le sentiment qu'on a quand on vient de tomber amoureux et semble vivre sur les nuages.


En italien, c'est pareil : on sent les papillons dans l'estomac quand on tombe amoureux ou quand on voit la personne aimée.


----------



## grosmax

Je confirme cette acception aussi pour l'allemand, où l'expression […] a exactement le même sens.


----------

